# Google update,black hat gets the boot



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

any thoughts from the seo kings out there,, oops i spelled black wrong

http://www.clickthrough-marketing.c...-gets-boot-in-latest-google-update-800532238/


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jason123 said:


> oops *i spelled black wrong*


That's what we mods are for.

"Clean up, Aisle 6 "


----------

